# Filter posts by user name



## champagnecharly (Jul 16, 2012)

Although I love the banter that fly's about on peoples logs, sometimes I just want to read the OP or other informative members posts.

Is there a feature you can activate that would allow members to filter posts made the thread starter or another contributor to a thread?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Good idea, if you're reading up on an old log or something similar!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Go to whoever's profile you want to look at and look through ther latest threads/posts .


----------



## champagnecharly (Jul 16, 2012)

@DanishM for that reason exactly, I started a few of the older logs and would take an age to get through some of the longer ones.

@LER imagine the amount of tabs/ windows that you'd have to open to get a full set of posts up, also its mainly the older logs/ threads that have a ton of replies in. Going through all of a members old posts via their profile page is also a time consuming exercise.

What I mean is for instance if it were your posts I wanted to read solely on a thread I could click your username and as the profile/ view forum post/ view blog entries options pop up so would one to filter only your posts on the thread and remove all others.


----------

